# Best Tow behind sprayer for Insecticides?



## RascalRancher (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi there,
I live out in Bay Area, Ca. I just leased 3-4 acres of space for my dog walking business. The area was completely over grown and full of ticks.

I had the space bulldozed all the way down to the dirt and then all the cuttings removed. Then I put 6 foot fence all around perimeter.

I am looking into mower/sprayer combinations... mow and then pull behind the sprayer that's spraying for ticks simultaneously.
A setup like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cpn7zru5d...03-08 at 12.55.05 PM.png?dl=0.55.05 PM.png?dl =0

Has anyone tried this before? Any advice on maintaining the land for best tick control? Any input on which mower or sprayer?

Thank you!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy RascalRancher,

The sprayer you are looking for should ideally spray no wider than the mower deck, for tow-behind operation. I think you will have to make mowing and spraying two separate operations, unless you can find a very small sprayer. 

My sprayer has a spray nozzle the covers 18' width pattern. I use it for spraying weed killer in pasture, but insecticide would be the same. 

Tractor Supply stores used to carry a tow behind sprayer with a small (2-1/2 HP??)Briggs & Stratton engine. It had a folding spray boom behind it. I believe it was 8' wide with the booms down. I don't think TSC carries that sprayer anymore. You can get one of their tank type sprayers meant for putting on a four wheeler, and put it on a small trailer for towing behind. The pump runs off of your battery. 

I would go to a Tractor Supply Store and take a look at what they offer for spray equipment.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try an internet search for "Tractor Supply Company". Get to their official home page, and do a search for "tow behind sprayer". They have three types in stock.

Fimco makes several types of tow-behinds. Northern Tool also has them. Ebay has a large selection.


----------

